# How to revive a baby/going in



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been reading alot of kidd ok ng threads and noticed quite a few where people talk about attempting to revive a bay. How does on do this...I want to be fully prepared.

Also how do you "go in" ..... finger? Whole hand...

Do you always tie off the umbilical cord or only if it is won't stop bleeding? How do you know if it's too lo ng?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No clue about the reviving of a kid. Maybe cpr?? The only time one has come out dead for me was way past saving. Sometimes they are not overly active when they hit the ground so I will get all the goo out of their nose and mouth and put in front of mom to clean off. If it's still kinda lazy acting then I'll get a towel and rub it down fairly firmly to get it going. 
Going in usually your whole hand and then farther till I hit a kid and get it figured out.
No you don't have to tie the cord, it never stays tied anyways lol. They have these clamps you can buy to put on but I've never needed them. If one bleeds more then I like I just pinch the core for awhile till it stops. 
How long? I just make sure it can't get stepped on. So far have never had to cut one mom takes care of it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Like a newborn? I've found reviving a newborn kid nearly impossible, but each situation is different. I did have one quit breathing and blew air into her and she did come back, but other than that, usually if they're on their way out, it's hard to get them back. Now if it's just because one got to cold or something, you can usually get them warmed up and going again, but if they've just been born and are not moving or not breathing...it's nearly impossible. At least that's been my experience. Usually they have suffocated or something before they came out.

If I have to go in the doe, I'll put a whole hand in there if needed. Depends on what the problem is and how far back a kid is, if it's stuck, etc.

I never tie the umbilical cord. If it broke in a place that makes it drag to where the baby or mom could step on it, I'll just wait until the kid is dried and cut the cord a little shorter.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Do you just use sanitized hoof trimmers? Regular scissors?

I get that sometimes you need to go in like elbows deep... I guess how I should have asked it is... how to you transition into full hand? You don't just full fist punch to her baby hole I assume? Do you always just go full hand or do you check with a finger or two and then decide if you need to go all the way.

I guess by reviving they were talking CPR as it was usually right after being born... I thought maybe their was a goat CPR standard that I had missed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have learned with puppies, if they can be revived, you actually have 30 minutes to get them going. If you can't get them going within 30 minutes, they can't be revived. And the same rules seem to apply with goat kids as well.

With newborn kid CPR, it will be very gross. They will most likely still be all wet and slimy, but if you want that kid to live you're going to have to put your mouth over their mouth and nose to fill their lungs. Frequent, small breaths is key, and you will also probably have to swing them to get the fluid out of their lungs. 
You will get birthing fluids in your mouth, among other things, but it's kinda unavoidable when reviving a newborn. 
The last kid I had to revive was a terminal c-section kid, his sister was already gone, I thought he was too but after about a minute of mouth to mouth I felt a faint heart beat and kept going. Eventually his heart picked up and he starting blinking. Another couple minutes later and he started to cough weakly and got to where he was hacking up fluid with help. It took him around 3 hours to stabilize and he had to be tube fed the first day. He'll be a year old in March this year, strong as any other kid out there after day 2.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GoatMama123 said:


> Do you just use sanitized hoof trimmers? Regular scissors?
> 
> I get that sometimes you need to go in like elbows deep... I guess how I should have asked it is... how to you transition into full hand? You don't just full fist punch to her baby hole I assume? Do you always just go full hand or do you check with a finger or two and then decide if you need to go all the way.
> 
> I guess by reviving they were talking CPR as it was usually right after being born... I thought maybe their was a goat CPR standard that I had missed.


Regular scissors are fine, you can also twist the cord around your fingers and break it.

You make a bird beak shape with your hand or completely open your hand and fold your thumb over to where it's laying on top of, but in between your other four fingers. Then you gently go in. Make sure your fingernails are trimmed and not sharp at all. Use some form of lubricant if you need.

After 10 minutes of hard pushing with no results, I go in, full hand and see what's going on. Or with stalled labor, you want to go in and see what's going on.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You just slowly go in. I usually check with a finger or two to see if the kid is right there and if not, I go in with my fingers all together and just go in slowly.

And yes, a pair of scissors to cut the cord if needed is fine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same as these two. Just go nice and easy. And yes!!! Finger nails short. I just make a habit of trimming them every few days during kidding season. Might be a girl thing but the thought of nails makes me sick lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I have heard that it's better to rip the cord if you can than cut. Easier for it to clot that way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She was talking about once it's dry. But that is a good point! I always heard on a wet cord not to do a nice clean cut as well. A long time ago we had baby pigs and I had to cut their cord. I got a knife and went back and forth long ways against the cord, not cut or saw right threw it. I don't know if I could rip it, I have a very sensitive belly button and that give me the chills lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I've only had to "go in" once. I was scared silly, but if you close your eyes and take a deep breath or two it really helps. It seems much easier to figure out what you're feeling with your eyes closed - Not sure why though. Maybe it just helps you to focus. (and by "you", I mean "Me"!)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When the cord breaks too long I just use a shepherds knot to tie it up out of the way after dipping a couple times. The mom will usually decide that knot it too creepy and chew the cord off more.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I've only had to "go in" once. I was scared silly, but if you close your eyes and take a deep breath or two it really helps. It seems much easier to figure out what you're feeling with your eyes closed - Not sure why though. Maybe it just helps you to focus. (and by "you", I mean "Me"!)


Closing your eyes forces your body to rely on your other senses more.  People are so used to using their sight that when they are doing something where sight isn't an option it is much easier to just close your eyes son your other senses will kick in more. Like walking threw the house in complete dark. You can do it better with your eyes closed than struggling with your eyes open.


----------

